# مواد كيماوية مطلوب مصدرها



## amuhanna (27 مارس 2006)

الاخوة المشرفين والاعضاء تحية مباركة وبعد
ارجو الافادة عن مصدر هذه المواد وذلك لغرض استيرادها باقل الاسعار وهذه المواد هي
صوديوم دوديسيل بنزين سلفونيت
صوديوم لوريل سلفيت
هيدروكسيد بوتاسيوم
هيدروكسيد صوديوم
كربونات صوديوم لامائية
ارجو الافادة من اي البلدان يمكن استيراد هذه المواد باقل الاسعار
اخوكم 
ابو عبد الله
فلسطين


----------



## سيار (19 مايو 2006)

*مصدر بعض المواد الكيميائية*

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ أبو عبدالله المواد التي تسأل عنها معروفة جدا ويمكن ان تأتي بها اما من الأردن أو سوريا وهي رخيصة جدا 
صوديوم دودوسيل بزين سلفونيك يسمى حمض السلفونيك وهنالك مصنع بدمشق بعدرا وايضا متواجد بالاردن ويختلف لونه ولكن الفعل واحد 
جميع المواد متواجده بالاردن


----------



## سيار (23 مايو 2006)

*مصدر بعض المواد الكيميائية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ أبو عبد الله اذا كنت تريد انتاج المنظفات الصناعية فهنالك طرق اسهل من التي ذكرت من الأخووة المهندسين لانهم كما لاحظة أغلبهم أكاديميين يعني اصحاب كتب ولكن الحياة العملية تختلف جدا وايضا هنالك يجب ان يكون عندك معرفة بالتفاعلات الكيميائية وكيفية حدثها والتي باللتالي تخفف من التكلفة في النهاية 
على سبيل الذكر جميع ماورد من الأخوة من معلومات لصناعة المنظفات تعتبر مقتبسه لعلمك يمكن انتاج مواد منظفة سائلة من مادتين فقط وبكلفة رخيصة جد 
اخي الكريم اي استفسار تريد راسلني على بريدي الالكتروني ast01 على الـ هوت ميل


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ سيار


----------



## arabman_7 (1 أغسطس 2006)

على فكرة يا شباب
صوديوم دوديسيل بنزين سلفونيت هوة الاسم العلمى للصابون السائل
و ليس السلفنويك
و هو ناتج تفاعل
سلفونات البنزين مع الصودا الكاوية
و سلفونات البنزين ناتجة عن تفاعل الالكيل بنزين مع حامض الكبريتيك
labs+ naoh
labs
لينير الكيل بنزين سلفونيت
و السلام


----------



## arabman_7 (1 أغسطس 2006)

على فكرة يا شباب
صوديوم دوديسيل بنزين سلفونيت هوة الاسم العلمى للصابون السائل
و ليس السلفنويك
و هو ناتج تفاعل
سلفونات البنزين مع الصودا الكاوية
و سلفونات البنزين ناتجة عن تفاعل الالكيل بنزين مع حامض الكبريتيك
labs+ naoh
labs
لينير الكيل بنزين سلفونيت
و السلام


----------



## arabman_7 (1 أغسطس 2006)

صوديوم لوريل سلفيت
اسمة التجارى التكسابون و هوة يستورد من المانيا و ايطاليا و الطن فى حدود 13000
اما هيدروكسيد الصوديوم فمتوفر فى شركة النصر للكيماويات الوسيطة فى ابو رواش
و ثمنة فى حدود 3300 للطن
و ايضا يوجد صينى 2600
و رومانى وسعودى


----------



## عاطف درغام (30 أبريل 2009)

أرجو مساعدتي في صناعة الهيبوكلوريد صورديوم (الكلور)


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفي كل من يساعد اخية


----------



## faridsci (25 يناير 2010)

عاطف درغام قال:


> أرجو مساعدتي في صناعة الهيبوكلوريد صورديوم (الكلور)


 طريقة صناعة هيبو كلوريد الصوديوم غير سهلة وتحتاج الي ابراج دوران ومبادلات حرارية وبلاورات بالاضافة الي الكلور الخام نفسة لايمكن الحصول عليه لخطورته بالاضافة الي احتياج الخبرة الكافية لصناعته الانه يحتاج الي ظروف خاصة مثل درجة حرارة اقل من 10درجات ضبط تركيز الصودا لتكون20/ حيث انه اي خلل يؤدي ال تكوين ماح وماء بدلا من الهيبو حيث اني مهندس كيميائي بمصنع انتاج الكلور والصودا والهيبو للمزيد يرجي الاتصال علي 0113329607 فريد عبدالغني


----------



## faridsci (25 يناير 2010)

لاحقا كيف يمكن قياس الكلور والصودا في محلول هيبو كلوريد الصوديوم


----------



## كيمياء الماء (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
يوجد معمل ضخم لانتاج هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم والهيبو كلوريد وحمض الكبريتفي سوريا 
اذا اردتم معلومات اضافية انا جاهز


----------



## faridsci (26 يناير 2010)

قريبا ان شاء الله مشاريع كيميائية وطريقة تصنيع المبيدات الحشرية


----------



## faridsci (26 يناير 2010)

قريبا معالجة المياء بطريقة الكلور والشبة والمرشحات الرملية والمعالجة بالمبادلات الايونية


----------



## faridsci (26 يناير 2010)

قريبا وظائف للكيميائيين ومهندسي الكيمياء وظائف مميزة


----------

